# Best wheel cleaner?



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey guys need your help and opinions. What is best wheel cleaner for regular use and performs miracles lol. I declare the debate open

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't know have coating on rims only need shampoo and water sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

for my sealed wheels i use autoglanz alkalloy diltued 15-1 and it cleans well and doesnt seem to affect the sealant. 
if you want full on cleaning with fallout remover then go for bilt hamber auto wheel but will weaken the sealant  or even car chem revolt which im using now every 6 months when i re seal


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Seal them and you'll only need soapy water, false economy using strong chemicals when theres no need imo


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Still using AS Smart Wheels mixed 1:6 :thumb:
or as above when wheels are waxed


----------



## Sk8ir (Mar 23, 2016)

For well prepared wheels a sealant definitely seems to be the way to go, then just shampoo. I plan to use Car Pro DLUX after my wheels have eventually been refurbed. In the meantime I just use whatever durable wax I have to hand (currently using up the remains of a Bilt Hamber AutoBalm tester pot) and it makes cleaning so much easier.

My wheels get borderline "agricultural" use (lots of muddy singletrack lanes) so if I need something that'll perform miracles I go for ValetPro Bilberry wheel cleaner. It's alkaline, but can be used at a variety of dilutions depending on how bad the wheels are, obviously the stronger it is the more it'll strip any wax protection. I flipping love it though - works brilliantly and smells awesome.


----------



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

-Kev- said:


> Seal them and you'll only need soapy water, false economy using strong chemicals when theres no need imo


What's a good wheel sealant that's fairly easy to use. I've got auto finesse mint rims but I think it's rubbish

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i use raceglaze nano wheel seal. very easy to use.. just make sure the wheels are clean with a fallout remover etc and dry then spray it all over leave it a few mins then buff. then 1h later do the same again and 2 layers will last 6 months easy


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Bilt Hamber wheel cleaner. Bought some last week, used today. Was blown away. Very rapid acting and you don't need much of it.

Dampen the wheels first, and keep them damp. Give it a few squirts, agitate with a brush, power wash off. Don't need to use much.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

BH wheel cleaner is the best i ever used and used lots of different brands.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Like many have said, protect them and shampoo does the job. If you want an easily obtainable cleaner that works well and can be diluted if you want, Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels is good. About £5 in Asda or Wilkos on a good day.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I had infinity wax incinerate which worked really well (until it ate through its bottle and covered half my detailing equipment), it foams up nicely, work in with a brush and power wash off!

But as said above, get your wheels sealed and all you need is shampoo and water!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coxyboy123 (Feb 15, 2013)

i get excellent results with Sonax fulle effect wheel cleaner. normally get it from euro car parts and i think there is currently an easter sale on. 

i am however looking to try another brand.

i have also used bilberry wheel cleaner which smelt good and was ok but definitely wasnt as good as the sonax.


----------



## Coxyboy123 (Feb 15, 2013)

i also would like recommendations on a wheel cleaner that comes in larger sizes so is better value. i find paying £8 for 500/750 ml spray bottles doesnt last very long and can become an expensive thing.


----------



## Coxyboy123 (Feb 15, 2013)

shine247 said:


> Like many have said, protect them and shampoo does the job. If you want an easily obtainable cleaner that works well and can be diluted if you want, Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels is good. About £5 in Asda or Wilkos on a good day.


i wouldnt put wonder wheels anywhere near my wheels! it may as well be brick acid!!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Coxyboy123 said:


> i wouldnt put wonder wheels anywhere near my wheels! it may as well be brick acid!!


Another informed member. As I said to the last knowledgable person who said this, go away and check and come back and tell me. Guess what, they disappeared. Why do some people have to be so blinkered on this site.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Coxyboy123 said:


> i also would like recommendations on a wheel cleaner that comes in larger sizes so is better value. i find paying £8 for 500/750 ml spray bottles doesnt last very long and can become an expensive thing.


Get in touch with your local Autosmart rep and get 5l of Autosmart Smartwheels. It's usually around 20 - 25 quid.

Smart Wheels is quite strong, but like Wonder Wheels, can be diluted. Strong cleaners have their place in any detailing arsenal, but as per the advice above, get your wheels properly cleaned, front and back, get them sealed, and then shampoo and water will take anything off them.

I've the wheels on our cars sealed with Wolf's Bodyguard. Brake dust simply washes away, and leaves no residue whatsoever. Even the wheel barrels remain spotless after a wash with the wheel woollies.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coxyboy123 (Feb 15, 2013)

shine247 said:


> Another informed member. As I said to the last knowledgable person who said this, go away and check and come back and tell me. Guess what, they disappeared. Why do some people have to be so blinkered on this site.


My comment is based on experience pal. i have used it in my early days and wouldn't go near the stuff again.

not only did i find it poor at cleaning, i found it tarnished the lacquer on the wheels, smelt and tasted horrible (when spraying in the wind, i never drank it), and it would fizz up on the floor like brick acid when drops fell off.

When i found Sonax full effect, i couldn't believe the difference in performance and how much nicer it was to use - smell and fumes etc, like wise the bilberry wheel cleaner.

My comment is not intended to offend you personally in any way, i just really hate the product based on my own experience. :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Coxyboy123 said:


> My comment is based on experience pal. i have used it in my early days and wouldn't go near the stuff again.
> 
> not only did i find it poor at cleaning, i found it tarnished the lacquer on the wheels, smelt and tasted horrible (when spraying in the wind, i never drank it), and it would fizz up on the floor like brick acid when drops fell off.
> 
> ...


OK, Thank you for your response, it is appreciated, more than the last person did. Can I just check you are not confusing my suggestion with the standard "Wonder Wheels" as you quoted because that is normally associated with the term "brick acid", certainly not Hot Wheels which is not acid based. I think that may be what you are thinking of.

My comment was not necessarily directed at you. It is just that I give time and thought to my responses and uninformed often newer members just come on and say things are pants etc. just because they have tried a few "popular" products at the time.

Thanks again :thumb:

You may find this of interest  It is a test I did a while back.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5108229

I do not generally use wheel cleaners at all. I have always found a good clean every six months with a shampoo followed by Iron X or similar does all I need. Once protected I clean them fully during each wash. However I bought these over recent months on various offers. I remember reading a thread suggesting there was no need for Fallout remover if a wheel cleaner was used.

I thought a test of each cleaner followed by Trix would help me decide on this.

I have four in use, Wonder wheels Hot Wheels, Sonax Extreme, Turtle Wax Ice Clean and lastly Demon Wheels.

The test was on two wheels 50/50.










1st wheel, been through winter, cleaned regularly so not bad, about a weeks dirt on it plus any brake dust that has stuck.










Wonder Wheels / Sonax. The Wonder Wheels seemed to perform better than the Sonax. It remained wetter During agitation in the next photo










Agitated with a detailing brush (washed between sides) after a dwell time of around 5 minutes.










Pressure washed off.









Dried with the Sidekick










Trix applied and left to dwell again around 5 minutes.










Here it is possible to see the tar breaking down. Not much bleeding though.










Further tar shots with some bleeding on the Sonax side.



















After agitation 90% of the tar was removed and the wheel looked like this after pressure washing.










Next wheel, same routine with Turtle Wax and Demon Wheels.










Around 5 minutes dwell time, no bleeding as such from the Demon Wheels.










Some agitation, the Turtle Wax almost foamed a little and was really easy to spread, the Demon Wheels had started to dry.










Pressure washed off.










Trix applied










A little more bleeding on the Demon Wheels side.










Pressure washed off.










Having used the four cleaners, I found the Wonder Wheels and the Turtle Wax gave the best result. They remained wet and easy to work with. The Turtle Wax had a better spray nozzle and worked well at the agitation stage so that was my favourite.

I finished off with a little Tardis but I think the Trix would have done it all if I had used the pad I used with Tardis rather than the brush with Trix.

I would add there was some rust coloured staining on a wheel from a weight, the cleaners did not remove it but Trix did.

Trix may well have done the whole job but for a mid term clean I know which of those four I like best.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Bilberry for me as far as wheel cleaner goes...but as been said...if they are protected in the beginning, then your normal car shampoo should do the trick


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Judging by the photos above, I would still say that either Car chem revolt or BH wheel cleaner would do a better job.

On waxed/sealed wheels, normal car shampoo and some gentle brush action will suffice.

Should have taken pictures of BH wheel cleaner in action yesterday. It is the ball ox.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

How often do you guys take your wheels off entirely to clean ??


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sid said:


> How often do you guys take your wheels off entirely to clean ??


Mine get removed for a full clean each 6 months but can come off for other reasons between. If so I just give them a good wash and check for brake dust at the rear of spokes in case I miss any at regular washes.


----------



## Sun_King (May 2, 2016)

-Kev- said:


> Seal them and you'll only need soapy water, false economy using strong chemicals when theres no need imo


My thoughts too. :thumb:

I dilute G101 15:1 or so, then use that after sealing. If you buy 5L, it is so economical compared to a "branded" wheel cleaner, plus you can use it just about everywhere at the relevant dilution ratio.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I use the power maxed stuff, pretty cheap from eurocarparts. I don't seal my wheels because they are in need of a refurb.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

shine247 said:


> OK, Thank you for your response, it is appreciated, more than the last person did. Can I just check you are not confusing my suggestion with the standard "Wonder Wheels" as you quoted because that is normally associated with the term "brick acid", certainly not Hot Wheels which is not acid based. I think that may be what you are thinking of.
> 
> My comment was not necessarily directed at you. It is just that I give time and thought to my responses and uninformed often newer members just come on and say things are pants etc. just because they have tried a few "popular" products at the time.
> 
> ...


Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels is a decent shout. Mention Wonder Wheels and everyone asumes it's the harsh acid.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Koch Chemie Felgenblitz can also be used as fallout remover, it is also pH neutral. Alex at elitecarcare have this in stock. I'm lovin it


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

after further reading and research on DW, I'm going to use:
* BH Surfex for wheels and arches first, dwell then rinse off
* CarChem Revolt for the wheels, it's a fallout and cleaner
* BH Korrosol fallout for the car bodywork (after washing)


----------

